

Ask HN: What process monitoring solutions do you use? - tkahn6

I'm looking for something like Cloudkick/Exceptional but for process monitoring rather than server/webapp monitoring.<p>I have multiple programs/scripts running that are not webapps that need to be monitored for any sort of failures or just to make sure they're doing what they're supposed to be doing.<p>Some sort of monitoring of stdout or communication over AMQP with a web interface would be ideal.<p>Hopefully I've described what I want correctly. Does anything like this exist?<p>Thanks HN
======
aphyr
I have a slightly different problem, which resulted in writing UState:
<http://github.com/aphyr/ustate>.

It's a state aggregator with an HTML dashboard, email alerts, state combiner,
and more. Outputs to graphite, highly extensible, simple wire protocol. Makes
it easy to monitor the thousands of services we have at Showyou. See
<http://aphyr.com/data/journals/215/presentation.pdf>.

------
benologist
I have my processes dump messages into a MongoDB database, I give each process
a single document and in it's an array they put messages and errors in,
removing the oldest item beyond a certain size.

There's probably something more elegant but it's working well and it's a
negligible amount of code to put messages in or pull them out to display.

